# Short cycle = short recovery time?



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

If so what is the approx threshold?

Or does it work like this: once you been on test for more than lets say 14 days then you are shut down and it wont matter for pct length/recovery-time if you come off immediately or stay on test for like 10 more weeks?

For instance, if you did a 4 week blitz cycle with fast esters and orals could you get away with lets say 2 weeks of pct or something like that? anyone with experiences in this matter pls chip in.

Ofc. this depends a great deal on age and the individual, but in general :whistling:


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know by personal experience, tried and trusted.....

but I read some stuff stating what you just posted : less than 14 days = quick recovery

past that point , a 4 weeks and a 8 weeks would be pretty much the same in regard of recovery.

I do like to finish off long cycles with mild stuff.

Rather than came off a deca cycle, or a tren , of which I have little experience, I would extend such cycle with primo,boldenone, or do a cruise at low test for some time +AI, to let my body adapt from high dosages/ harsh stuff.

It's a personal preference, work OK for me.

Also , I do not go high on dosage anymore.

I'm not an expert, more a learner.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know, but I think it's reasonable that you will recover quicker.

(some people even suggest test TNE or suspends as pulsing cycle, but I don't know good or bad)

off the topic, is that you in the picture? it's so cute to hold your little girl like that!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I prefer short estered compounds for 5-6 weeks and find recovery easy on a shortened PCT' a weekly shot of HCG on cycle helps as well.

some can't get much out of short cycles as they don't seem to start getting effects/gains until they've been on a good month +,i start growing within days,so no problem.


----------



## Sallerton (Mar 16, 2011)

massiccio said:


> I don't know by personal experience, tried and trusted.....
> 
> but I read some stuff stating what you just posted : less than 14 days = quick recovery
> 
> ...


The more posts I read of yours, the more I like the things you say!

+1 for transitioning into cruise mode to made recovery easier.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Just finished a 5 week cycle of test and dbol so I guess time will tell, gained 10lbs in the first 4 or so weeks so looks like short cycles may have some benefit.

Ill be running prop next time round for same amount of time.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

narraboth said:


> I don't know, but I think it's reasonable that you will recover quicker.
> 
> (some people even suggest test TNE or suspends as pulsing cycle, but I don't know good or bad)
> 
> off the topic, is that you in the picture? it's so cute to hold your little girl like that!


Yeah that's me and my daughter last year on a beach in Rhodes Greece  will be going back this summer, cant wait I just *love* the Mediterranean.

About short cycles.. I've done the "normal" 10 weekers and I did not gain anything past week 6, did try increase my kcal but only showed on the waistline and I don't like the eternity you have to wait for another cycle when doing standard length cycles


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Short ester in and out with no waiting for long esters to clear 6/8 week cycle few days for ester to clear 3 week pct 10ish weeks in total ...10 weeks off and do it again ...short esters are great


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Roy Batty said:


> Yeah that's me and my daughter last year on a beach in Rhodes Greece  will be going back this summer, cant wait I just *love* the Mediterranean.
> 
> About short cycles.. I've done the "normal" 10 weekers and I did not gain anything past week 6, did try increase my kcal but only showed on the waistline and I don't like the eternity you have to wait for another cycle when doing standard length cycles


that photo looks also very professionally taken, almost like a postcard. hope you will enjoy your summer there.

what compound let you didn't gain anything til week 6? (did you see anything in the end anyway? did you feel anything at all?)

or i should ask which lab's stuff? you sure it's a legit or OK dosed gear? lol

Although everyone's body is different, but everyone has testosterone receptors, you should at least have some gain?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I get bored and lose concentration on long cycles, waiting 3 weeks for a long ester to kick in,then 3 more to wear off, followed by a miserable grey world of PCT.

I'm with Blackbeard and Apple on this. Short ester, 6-week cycles for me in the future, with an oral like tbol all the way through,and low-dose hcg to keepmy nads awake.

I once did a 3-week tbol-only cycle, and it was great. PCT was so easy (just low dose tamoxifen for a few weeks). I'm remembering that with nostalgia - I trained and ate like a warrior every single day because I was "on something" and didn't want it to go to waste. I can't be ares*d training flat-out for 16 weeks (which is what a 10 weeker with enanthate-type esters turns into)

I did a winter bulker, and because I was just doing a test enanthate shot twice a week, it was too easy to forget to eat and train properly in month 2.

I think my next cycle will be 40 days (6 weeks) of tbol and test prop, or anavar and one of these rip blends.

A 10ml vial of prop lasts exactly 20 days if you inject 1ml eod, so the maths is nice, 2 vials is a 40-dayer. You can do 3 or 4 of these a year, and never be more than 6 weeks from your last cycle (or next one), and look good year-round.

I'm in my mid 40s, and the idea of short, low-impact cycles with HCG appeals to me from a not-messing-myself-up point of view. I'm not a competing bodybuilder trying to look perfect on one day a year. I want to look sexy for the ladies in a T-shirt all year. HCG can keep my balls awake for those 40 days, and a HPTA should be fairly easy to wake up after such a short snooze. Long cycles with long esters and no HCG mean that you virtually have to grow a new pair at the end.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I get bored and lose concentration on long cycles, waiting 3 weeks for a long ester to kick in,then 3 more to wear off, followed by a miserable grey world of PCT.
> 
> I'm with Blackbeard and Apple on this. Short ester, 6-week cycles for me in the future, with an oral like tbol all the way through,and low-dose hcg to keepmy nads awake.
> 
> ...


hey thats a good post mate and i totaly agree....


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

narraboth said:


> that photo looks also very professionally taken, almost like a postcard. hope you will enjoy your summer there.
> 
> what compound let you didn't gain anything til week 6? (did you see anything in the end anyway? did you feel anything at all?)
> 
> ...


Yeah was lucky with that photo, was just the Mrs. snapping away. The Horizon is a bit uneven but besides that its pretty perfect.

I have experienced that gain absence with both sust and enan haven't used anything else actually, I get great gains the week 1-2, week 3-4 it kinda slows down, 5-6 it picks up again, beyond that its just more sides such as heavy snoring night sweats oily skin and spots no further gains really.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Roy Batty said:


> Yeah was lucky with that photo, was just the Mrs. snapping away. The Horizon is a bit uneven but besides that its pretty perfect.
> 
> I have experienced that gain absence with both sust and enan haven't used anything else actually, I get great gains the week 1-2, week 3-4 it kinda slows down, 5-6 it picks up again, beyond that its just more sides such as heavy snoring night sweats oily skin and spots no further gains really.


must say man, your in great shape, after my next cycle ill be thinking about doin a short cycle, what would you recommend for a 6 weeker???


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

Im playing around with some ideas for a 4 week blitz cycle.

Something like this:

Week

1	1000 mg sust	(inj all on monday) ½ mg adex e3d

2	1000 mg test E	(inj all on monday) ½ mg adex e3d

3	100 mg prop EOD (or 3 x 200 mg) ½ mg adex e3d 2500 iu HCG once

4	100 mg prop EOD (or 3 x 200 mg) ½ mg adex e3d 2500 iu HCG once

5	20 mg nolva

6	20 mg nolva

7	20 mg nolva

8

9

10

11

12	repeat

The idea was to ride a few weeks on the long esters keeping it up the last two weeks on prop while the long esters runs out. And throw in some clomid if needed in the pct, its really hard to obtain where I live most ppl use Adex and Aromazin for pct meds.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Roy Batty said:


> Im playing around with some ideas for a 4 week blitz cycle.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


sounds good, how long have you been doing these short cycles, do you get much side because of the high amount of test on the first 2 weeks?


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> must say man, your in great shape, after my next cycle ill be thinking about doin a short cycle, what would you recommend for a 6 weeker???


must say I haven't done enough cycles to start giving out advice. But if frequent shoots arnt a problem then you could just do 6 weeks with 100 - 200 mg prop EOD. I don't like all that shooting I would only use the prop so I can start PCT right away avoiding that gap between cycle and pct. You can throw a oral in the mix, but then again I think orals are a hassle to remember esp dbol, multi administration each day =


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Roy Batty said:


> must say I haven't done enough cycles to start giving out advice. But if frequent shoots arnt a problem then you could just do 6 weeks with 100 - 200 mg prop EOD. I don't like all that shooting I would only use the prop so I can start PCT right away avoiding that gap between cycle and pct. You can throw a oral in the mix, but then again I think orals are a hassle to remember esp dbol, multi administration each day =


not sure about the frequent shots, dont like them very much, but its something i want to look into after my next cycle maybe add some var, youve given me a good idea bud, cheers, as someone said it is sh1t waiting around for the test to leave your system then start pct and wait another 3 months to start all over again


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Roy Batty said:


> Im playing around with some ideas for a 4 week blitz cycle.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


That cycle makes a lot of sense,in Feb i did 6 weeks test prop /masteron 1000i.u. HCG every 5-6 days,1mg arimidex every 5-6 days and a short clomid/nolva PCT.Recovery was easy,i've kept most of my gains and ready to go again now.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> sounds good, how long have you been doing these short cycles, do you get much side because of the high amount of test on the first 2 weeks?


haven't actually done any 4 weekers like this, I've done one 8 week test E, one 10 week sust cycle and one 7 week mix of sust and test E. in that order dose from 500 - 750 (a few weeks on 1g) all yielding approx the same results.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Roy Batty said:


> haven't actually done any 4 weekers like this, I've done one 8 week test E, one 10 week sust cycle and one 7 week mix of sust and test E. in that order dose from 500 - 750 (a few weeks on 1g) all yielding approx the same results.


do you frontload on each cycle with 1g, was thinking of doing this on my next test cycle but im using dbol along with deca so i think ill leave the frontloading off or ill be rushed to the a&E..lol


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Roy Batty said:


> Yeah was lucky with that photo, was just the Mrs. snapping away. The Horizon is a bit uneven but besides that its pretty perfect.
> 
> I have experienced that gain absence with both sust and enan haven't used anything else actually, I get great gains the week 1-2, week 3-4 it kinda slows down, 5-6 it picks up again, beyond that its just more sides such as heavy snoring night sweats oily skin and spots no further gains really.


ah, i see, you mean you didn't get more gain after 6 weeks, sorry for misread.

yeah, your experience is valuable, since most of other people say test kick in after week 3 and one should do cycle longer than 9 week etc.

and I read your plan, it's not that I am qualified to give you any advice, just counting:

you will use 7ml of test prop in week 3 and 4 yeah? (we say it's test prop 100) what will do to the rest 3ml?

If you get one vial, why not just use 20 days prop after bombing sust on first week.....

I like your idea of adding prop on top of 'the tail of longer ester', but I am not sure if the actual test peak in blood would be as ideal as we think...

just MHO


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Roy Batty said:


> Im playing around with some ideas for a 4 week blitz cycle.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


Shorter cycles with quick recovery certainly do appeal. As soon as long easters come in to play things become a lot more difficult and PCT may eat into your gains. My first Tbol cycle i recoverd so quickly but still made good progress. You could go for 6 weeks, as long as the short easters are out of your system fairly quickly.

Oh by the way i would swap Nolva for Clomid. I have blood work to prove that Nolva (Well certainly for me) did not raise my LH, FSH anything like Clomid did. Some people believe their is good synergy taking both which i would advocate. Also taper the clomid down as to no to suffer any rebound affect from the SARMS.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> do you frontload on each cycle with 1g, was thinking of doing this on my next test cycle but im using dbol along with deca so i think ill leave the frontloading off or ill be rushed to the a&E..lol


The idea is to get in, hit your system hard, and get out quick again. Also I wanted to have some amount of Decanoate to last the whole cycle as "base" and using enanthate in week 2 as it have ~2/3 the active life of Decanoate, so they "follow" each other. Finishing off with prop as the enanthate and Decanoate phases out.



cwoody123 said:


> Shorter cycles with quick recovery certainly do appeal. As soon as long easters come in to play things become a lot more difficult and PCT may eat into your gains. My first Tbol cycle i recoverd so quickly but still made good progress. You could go for 6 weeks, as long as the short easters are out of your system fairly quickly.
> 
> Oh by the way i would swap Nolva for Clomid. I have blood work to prove that Nolva (Well certainly for me) did not raise my LH, FSH anything like Clomid did. Some people believe their is good synergy taking both which i would advocate. Also taper the clomid down as to no to suffer any rebound affect from the SARMS.


I like to use Clomid but its really difficult to obtain in my country noon uses it any more for some reason


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

narraboth said:


> ah, i see, you mean you didn't get more gain after 6 weeks, sorry for misread.
> 
> yeah, your experience is valuable, since most of other people say test kick in after week 3 and one should do cycle longer than 9 week etc.
> 
> ...


In week it says 100 mg EOD that's 3½ ml/week, so yeah 7ml in all.. the last 3 ml you save for next cycle or take some more in week 3 and 4 the doses I've posted are just numbers not something Ill claim are the best choice for anyone, but something I would consider.

yep could do 20 days of prop the thing is i don't fancy all the jabbing and I like the idea of having Enanthate and Decanoate running concurrently.


----------

